# Why all the threads about the NBA?



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kind of funny that this is an international basketball forum, and most of the topics are about the NBA and American basketball.

Do you guys ever actually talk about your own leagues? Do you watch your teams any other time but when they play NBA teams?


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

yes we do but that talk is in other forums. Maybe it's because what you said in other thread: You don't give a crap about low level european basketball so why bother?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Kind of funny that this is an international basketball forum, and most of the topics are about the NBA and American basketball.
> 
> Do you guys ever actually talk about your own leagues? Do you watch your teams any other time but when they play NBA teams?


ignorance. there are many large forums that discuss european basketball. there is only a minority of european posters here, and most wont bother to talk about euroleague here, since there wont be much of a conversation. all the lively discussions happens in other forums.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I just think this forum should be renamed "Europeans *****ing about the NBA".


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I just think this forum should be renamed "Europeans *****ing about the NBA *and Imperial America*".


i just corrected your post :angel:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> i just corrected your post :angel:


they are just a minority part of us and dont reprensent how all of us think. so please dont stereotype us all.

just ignore them.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Auggie said:


> they are just a minority part of us and dont reprensent how all of us think. so please dont stereotype us all.
> 
> just ignore them.


trust me, i know


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Euroleague is better quality basketball than the NBA officialy now
i dont even really follow the NBA as much

mostly College and Euroleague

NBA still rules though!!!


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> i just corrected your post :angel:


don't leave it there. Add also "stupid Americans"


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Scipio said:


> don't leave it there. Add also "stupid Americans"


naw, i get sick with all the generalizing and stereotyping....im better than that :wink:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Gio245 said:


> naw, i get sick with all the generalizing and stereotyping....im better than that :wink:


You need to quote me in your sig next time..


----------

